# Gewässerbelastung Maas???



## Boerni72 (23. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
habe eben von meinen Nachbar gehört, das die Maas wieder stark belastet sein soll, hat jemand was gehört? Er konnte mir leider keine genaueren Angaben machen. Stimmt es? Kann man Fisch ohne Bedenken mitnehmen, bitte nicht falsch verstehen, nur ab undzu was zum Essen. Wo bekomme ich Infos über die Wasserqualität der Maas in der Provinz Limburg?


----------



## Hanselle 007 (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gewässerbelastung Maas???*

?????????????


Ufff ich verstehe euch schon ,das Zeug war anscheinend ganz gut..*GRINS*
DAS habe ich Total Falsch Verstanden......
Sorry...
Werde den Konsum etwas einschränken....lol


----------



## marca (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gewässerbelastung Maas???*

Ach so,
habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden??
Wir haben es der C&R Fraktion zu verdanken,dass die Wasserqualität abnimmt??????

Oder habe ich das einfach nur nicht so ganz verstanden??!!

Also,von einer schlechter werdenden Wasserqualität der Maas habe ich noch nix gehört.
Woran soll das denn liegen?


----------



## Mac Gill (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gewässerbelastung Maas???*

@Hansele
Ich bestelle hiermit 2 Portionen von dem Zeuch, das du geraucht hast!

zum Thema:
Ich glaube auch noch nicht gehöhrt, dass die Wasserqualität schlechter geworden ist. Im Hochsommer kommen immer die Blaualgen, aber ansonnsten sehe ich das im grünen Bereich.


----------



## Lachsy (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gewässerbelastung Maas???*

sehe es wie mac Gill. 

Aber was hanselle genommen hat keine ahnung :q 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## powermike1977 (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gewässerbelastung Maas???*

moin!
also im dagblad de limburger oder im limburgse dagblad (oder auch der judäischen volksfront - die verpisser!!!) stand ein artikel über extrem (und echt nicht mehr witzige) cadmium level - die weit über der europäischen norm liegen. quelle soll irgendwo in der nähe von liege (lüttich) liegen...und zufälliger weise auch schon ein wenig abgenommen haben, seitdem die behörden die sache offiziell bekannt gegeben haben. aber denooch liegt wie gesagt der cadmium level (was laut den zeitungen als schon bei geringen mengen extrem krebserweckend etc. ist) viel höher als erlaubt. weitere schwermetalle sind ebenfalls wieder in erhötem level gefunden. die zeitungen meinen, dass es seit den 70ern nicht mehr so ein verschmutztes wasser gegeben hat...also mir hats echt die lust auf aal aus der maas versaut.
cheers,

mike


@marca...geiles foto von der aufstiegspachty


----------



## marca (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gewässerbelastung Maas???*

Ich habs auch gerade in der Onlineausgabe vom Limburgs Dagblad vom 20. Mai gefunden!
So eine Schei......
"Zwischen Eijsden und Belfeld sind diese hohen Cadmium und Zink-Konzentrationen gemessen worden.
Alle europäischen Normen wären überschritten worden!
Die Ursache ist wohl noch nicht bekannt."

Eine schöne Sauerei ist so etwas.
Hoffen wir,dass die Belgier?? die Nummer in den Griff bekommen.
Sonst gibts bei uns auch erstmal keine Zanderfilets mehr.



@powermike:war ja auch eine schöööne Party!
                 da kann man dem altem Charly auch mal ein Alemannia-         
                 Trikot anziehen!!


----------



## Lachsy (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gewässerbelastung Maas???*

marca haste mal den link bitte?

mfg Lachsy


----------



## marca (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gewässerbelastung Maas???*

Bin wohl zu dämlich einen Link einzustellen.
Ist aber auch egal: gib bei google "cadmium" und "maas" ein.
Der fünte Treffer ist es!


----------



## Lachsy (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gewässerbelastung Maas???*

marca habs gefunden



> Alarm om cadmium in Maas
> Maastricht/Belfeld -
> 
> De Maas in Limburg tussen Eijsden en Belfeld bevat veel te veel cadmium. Maandelijks worden duizenden kilo's van dit giftige en kankerverwekkende zware metaal op de rivier geloosd. De concentraties zijn weer net zo hoog als in de jaren zeventig van de vorige eeuw en lijken te blijven stijgen. Wat de oorzaak is van de vervuiling is niet bekend. Ook het zinkgehalte blijkt verhoogd, zij het in veel mindere mate. Alle Europese normen voor deze zware metalen worden flink overschreden. http://www.ld.nl/Pagina/0,7105,30-1-1--3132045-1248--,00.html


----------



## Boerni72 (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gewässerbelastung Maas???*

Das hört sich ja nicht so toll an. ist der Fisch denn jetzt überhapt noch genießbar? Ich glaube, ich verzichte ertmal auf mein Zanderfilet:


----------



## powermike1977 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gewässerbelastung Maas???*

Also ich werde auf keinen fall mehr fisch essen, bis da nicht was besseres steht...zum C&R'ler verdammt


----------



## Sebÿ (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gewässerbelastung Maas???*

Hi!
Also lieber powermike, ich denke das das Problem mit den fallenden Werten nicht gelöst sein wird.
Die Fische haben das Zeug ja nun mal durch Nahrung und Wasser aufgenommen.

Panik = Generationen von Fischen werden vergiftet sein und das Erbgut ist für immer geschädigt.

Ich will aber keine Panik verbreiten nur ich glaube das sich die Schwermetalle
noch etwas länger in unserer schuppigen Beute befinden wird.

MfG
Sebÿ


----------



## Zanderlady (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gewässerbelastung Maas???*

Hallo

Gestern waren wir in Hatenboer nach unserem Boot sehen und sind eine kleine Runde raus gefahren.

Bei uns am Außensteg lagen haufen von toten Fischen, ich weiß das ist öfters so, aber so viele habe ich dort noch nicht gesehen.

Es waren ca 25 Brassen, einige große Barsche und 3Zander und sogar ein Wels.

Hat mich schon stutzig gemacht.

Heute wollen wir wieder zum angeln fahren und weiß nicht so genau ob ich falls ich was fange, den Fisch mitnehme oder lieber wieder zurück setze.

Gruß
Christa


----------



## sturmboot_hawk (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gewässerbelastung Maas???*

Hallo Leute,

also das es mit der Qualität des Maaswassers nicht zum besten steht und das die Fische belastet sind ist ein alter Hut und wirklich nichts Neues !

Ich würde die Fische nicht essen und kann auch euch nur eindringlich davon abraten !

Für mich persönlich ist das eh kein Problem, da ich aktiv catch & release bereibe.

Bei den Maas Zandern ist es wie mit Pilzen. Eigentlich kann man alle essen, manche jedoch nur einmal ! Hi.. Hi..

Grüße und bleibt gesund

SH


----------



## Hanselle 007 (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gewässerbelastung Maas???*

*Sterben muss mann sowieso,schneller gehts mit Zander Roh......*grins**


*So viel zu dem Thema ich betreibe C.&.R.*
*ich mache das auch,aber was machst du wenn du einen Fisch aus dem wasser holst und der Nicht günstig gehakt war.*
*Und vieleicht auch kommt darauf an was für Angeln du betreibst.*
*Der Fisch die Blase aus dem Mund hängen hat.......*
*Schmeisst du den Fisch dann in die nächste Mülltonne....oder verschänkst du den dann an gewisse personen weiter.*
*Also wenn es mal zum fall kommen soll bei mir dann nehme ich den Fisch mit nach Hause und beriete mir den Fisch zu.....ich habe die fische jetzt schon immer von der Maaws gegessen und lebe heute immer noch alsö so schlim kann das ja dann auch nicht sein.*
*Und überhaubt wieviele Pilze und schad stoffe in dem anderen Essen drin sind was du tag Täglich isst das ist dir doch bestimmt auch bewusst,wo von mann überhaubt nichts weis...was da alles drinn sein kann.*



*Gruss*


----------



## powermike1977 (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gewässerbelastung Maas???*

moin!
glaube so alt ist der cadmium hut in der maas noch nicht. jedenfalls ist die meldung noch keine 3 wochen alt. habe bisher eigentlich auch eher eine laxe meinung zum verzehr gehabt- da ich eh selten genug etwas fange - also nicht mehr als 1en fisch pro monat (eher pro quartal) aus der maas esse. nur die letzte meldung war echt krass dargestellt, und ob man jetzt ne C&R oder andere religiöse einstellung hat - so eine vergiftung merkt man denke ich nicht nur im magen, sondern auch am leeren haken. 

wenn ich dann "Es waren ca 25 Brassen, einige große Barsche und 3Zander und sogar ein Wels." lese, ist glaube ich alles gesagt. denn die sind glaube ich nicht alle gleichzeiteig vom bus überfahren worden.

also auf zum forellenpuff 

mike


----------



## sturmboot_hawk (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gewässerbelastung Maas???*

Hey Leute,

bleibt cool ! Ich wollte hier keine erneute Diskussion zum C & R auftuen und der Vergleich mit den Pilzen sollte eigentlich ein wenig witzig sein. 

Verangelte bzw. verletzte Fische gehen natürlich für meine Schwiegermutter mit. Ist unauffälliger als mit Pilzen (der war aber jetzt wirklich lustig oder) 

Grüße 

SH


----------



## krauthi (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gewässerbelastung Maas???*



			
				powermike1977 schrieb:
			
		

> sondern auch am leeren haken.
> 
> wenn ich dann "Es waren ca 25 Brassen, einige große Barsche und 3Zander und sogar ein Wels." lese, ist glaube ich alles gesagt. denn die sind glaube ich nicht alle gleichzeiteig vom bus überfahren worden.
> 
> ...


 
nun ja  da ist mit sicherheit was wahres dran

zumindestens  ist der sasionstart  total  daneben gegangen
vergangenden sonntag  unten in asselt gewesen  und nicht einen einzigen biss gehabt  und  die kolegen  die auch aufem wasser  waren  konnten auch nicht verzeichnen  nun ja dachte ich mir   so ein schneidertag  ist ja mal nicht aussergewöhnliches

also heute wieder ab aufs wasser und diesmal im suiderplass  geblieben

und was  soll ich euch sagen   nichts  aber auch garnichts hat sich getan   wie ausgestorben die ganzen plassen    die einzigsten fische die wir gesehen haben   sind im moment  die laichenden brassen   die am ufer  überall ihr unwehsen treiben 

und selbst  die die heute aufem wasser gewesen  sind konnten in der zeit wo wir  in blickkontakt gewesen sind  nichts fangen 

also was ist  mit  unseren plassen los ?????





tot ziens  Krauthi


----------



## mcdreyer (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gewässerbelastung Maas???*

Nicht Verrückt werden !! Die saison hat gerade begonnen mein bekannter hat letzten freitag schon paar zander in denn plassen gefangen und die waren auch alle sauber sagte er !! Ich selber versuchs Samstag mal sollen 20 grad werden da werde ich nen ansitz über Nacht starten. Es liegt momentan einfach am langen winter das wasser ist im Gegensatz zu denn letzten Jahren viel kälter als sonst so mit auch der rytmus der fische was träger !!! Ich wette vor 3 wochen wo es über 25 grad war ne weile hätten man schon richtig gut fangen können nur jetzt kam ja fast wieder ein winter einbruch in denn letzten tagen. Wir haben jetzt gerade hier 10 grad das ist ein witz normal ist es um diese zeit jetzt immer fast 18 grad gewesen um diese uhr zeit.Nja werde mein glück am Wochenende versuchen muss die maas wohl vermeiden hab hier am board schon gelesen das zur zeit noch power Srömung ist und viel müll drin rum schwimmt so suche ich mir nen ruhigen see aus für Samstag !!!

P.s Der Sommer fängt jetzt gerade erst an und man muss durch denn langen Winter halt noch was geduld haben wünsche euch allen hier noch einen schönen Saison start


----------



## fishcatcher (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Gewässerbelastung Maas???*

Hi Leute,
ich war mit meinen Kumpels letzten Samstag am See und an der Maas.
An der Maas hatte einer meiner Kumpels zwei Zander auf Gummi und ich hatte drei auf Köderfisch. Die Zander waren aber alle gerade massig. An dem See wo wir von Morgens bis Nachmittags auf Friedfisch gefischt haben konnte ich nur eine Brasse landen alle anderen blieben Schneider. Mit anderen Anglern die zum Teil mit dem Boot unterwegs waren, haben berichtet das es an den Seen zur Zeit nicht so gut läuft, aber an der Maas und in den Kanälen ist sehr gut gefangen worden so weit ich das sehen konnte, aber alles beim Schleppfischen vom Boot aus.
Also ich würde mich zur Zeit eine Stelle an der Maas oder an den Kanälen suchen, ich glaube da läuft es besser.#6
Also viel Glück, ich bin Pfingsten bestimmt auch wieder unterwegs, vieleicht sieht man sich.#h


----------



## mcdreyer (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Gewässerbelastung Maas???*

Also ich würde mich zur Zeit eine Stelle an der Maas oder an den Kanälen suchen, ich glaube da läuft es besser.#6
Also viel Glück, ich bin Pfingsten bestimmt auch wieder unterwegs, vieleicht sieht man sich.#h[/QUOTE]

Wie ist denn zurzeit die Strömung an der Maas ?
Hab gehört da soll eine mega strömung sein so das man richtig schweres blei nehmen muss.


----------



## schirinowski (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Gewässerbelastung Maas???*

ist doch ne wunderbare sache, das mit dem cadmium (cocktail)...

natuerliche selektion, die releaser überleben das, die kochtopfangler net...


okay /sarcasm off


----------



## Hanselle 007 (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Gewässerbelastung Maas???*



Wie ist denn zurzeit die Strömung an der Maas ?
Hab gehört da soll eine mega strömung sein so das man richtig schweres blei nehmen muss.[/quote]


*Kommt darauf an an Wo du angeln willst es gibt stellen da ist die strömunng nicht so schlim und an anderen stellen ist die Maas ein reissender Fluß.*
*und dann gibt es ja noch manche stellen am Kanal wo einbuchtungen sind,und würd mal sagen das man es da auch mal ausprobieren kann.....*
*Den da ist es angenehm zu Angeln. *
​


----------



## schrubbi (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Gewässerbelastung Maas???*

Hallo Raubfischjäger,
in den letzten Jahren war die Maas immer unser Zanderrevier, wir angeln vom Ufer.
Wir gehören zu der Fraktion, die einen Fisch auch sehr gerne zubereitet, und genau darin auch einen Sinn sieht.

Momentan ist wieder Zanderzeit, und ich habe nach langer Zeit keinen neuen Jahresschein  bezogen.

Es ist wohl kaum möglich jeden Zander in der Strömung sauber zu Haken, selbst mit unseren großen Köderfischen und Haken gibt es immer wieder Fische die nicht zurück in das Wasser gehören!

Schon letztes Jahr war die Wasserqualität schlecht, wir waren aus diesem Grunde genau 2 Ansitze an der Maas.
Nach den aktuellen Meldungen in diesem Jahr haben wir keinen Sinn für einen Jahresschein gesehen, denn besonders mit Cadmium ist nicht zu spassen.

Wie auch immer, man kann nur wieder auf bessere Werte hoffen, und es dauert sicher länger bis alle Schadstoffe in den Fischen auf einen tollerierbaren Wert gesunken sind. |gr:

Diese große Villa-Bacho- Pfannenaktion war beim Zanderstart 2004.
Es gibt wohl kaum etwas schmackhafteres, aber danach sieht es momentan nicht mehr aus.
http://img119.*ih.us/img119/1685/lecker2ganzklein2ah.jpg

Viele Grüße,
schrubbi


----------



## marca (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Gewässerbelastung Maas???*

Gibt es eigentlich etwas neues von der "Verschmutzungsfront"??
Sind nochmal Messungen durchgeführt worden?
Falls jemand Infos hben sollte, bitte schreiben!
Will auch mal wieder so eine leckere Pfanne wie die von Schrubbi geniessen!!


----------



## powermike1977 (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gewässerbelastung Maas???*

moin! weiss nicht wie aktuell das ist, aber lest selbst:

"Waals bedrijf loost massa cadmium in de Maas
Sinds juli 2005 worden grote hoeveelheden kankerverwekkend cadmium in de Maas geloosd. Dat blijkt uit meetresultaten van de Vlaamse Milieu Maatschappij en het Nederlandse Rijkswaterstaat. De bron van de vervuiling is nu pas ontdekt en blijkt bij een bedrijf uit de omgeving van Luik te liggen.

De vervuiling is intussen gestopt en er is een gerechtelijk onderzoek gestart. Waals minister van Leefmilieu Benoit Lutgen noemt het "ongelooflijk" dat de verontreiniging niet door het bedrijf zelf werd opgemerkt. Vlaams minister van Leefmilieu Peeters was vrijdag nog niet op de hoogte. "

naja, zumindest ist die verunreinigung jetzt gestoppt...und die seuche fleisst so langsam ins meer (na super!)...und die verseuchten fische sind dann ja auch schon in 1000 (wegen vererbung) jahren weg.

cheers,

mike


----------



## marca (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gewässerbelastung Maas???*

Na klasse!
Seit Juli 2005 suppt die Schweinerei in die Maas!!
Die haben se doch nicht mehr alle,die Walonen!!!!
Ne klar,ist ja auch wirklich unglaublich,dass die Sauerei die Firma nicht selbst bemerkt hat.
Die hätten die Brühe ja auch viel lieber für teuer Geld entsorgt!!
Auch klar,dass der flämische Minister noch nicht auf dem aktuellen Kenntnisstand ist.(Zwei Umweltminister!!!???)
Wie auch,wenn die noch nicht mal dieselbe Sprache sprechen???!!!
Habe mir aber gestern abend doch noch mal einen 65er snoekbaars mitgenommen und werde ihn heute auf den Grill werfen.
Aber als alter Kettenkrautraucher bin ich doch da anderes gewohnt?!


----------

